# ihs events organiser



## 7ftAndy (Dec 30, 2010)

hello has any got the email for the ihs events organiser?
the reason im asking is on september 2010 show i was badly bitten by a blood python and cuss there was no first aider on site he said he would send me free tickets but since had my old rfuk account deleted


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

7ftAndy said:


> hello has any got the email for the ihs events organiser?
> the reason im asking is on september 2010 show i was badly bitten by a blood python and cuss there was no first aider on site he said he would send me free tickets but since had my old rfuk account deleted


Did you survive? 
Lose a limb or perhaps a whole arm full of blood? :lol2:


----------



## 7ftAndy (Dec 30, 2010)

Caz said:


> Did you survive?
> Lose a limb or perhaps a whole arm full of blood? :lol2:


i had to have my thumb glued toghter so yeah a nasty bite


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

7ftAndy said:


> i had to have my thumb glued toghter so yeah a nasty bite


Did you ask to handle the snake? Its a risk of the hobby surely......


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

same as in any pet shop, you handle you take the risk. However if no first aider was present on site then that is a bit naughty..


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

7ftAndy said:


> hello has any got the email for the ihs events organiser?
> the reason im asking is on september 2010 show i was badly bitten by a blood python and cuss there was no first aider on site he said he would send me free tickets but since had my old rfuk account deleted


They dont issue tickets for shows in advance so I dont see how they could give you free tickets, unless you mean free membership? You would probably be best contacting the IHS directly; contact details. You cant delete RFUK accounts either, whenever people ask they are told just not to use it.


----------

